# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  БИЛЕТЫ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ по УТ 11.1 (11)НОВЫЕ плиз

## ТАТЬЯНА

У кого есть БИЛЕТЫ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ по УТ 11.1 (11)НОВЫЕ плиз ссылку

----------


## kng

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С-Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению по УТ 11.1



Формат: PDF 
Актуальность: май-2013 
Размер: 42 Мб 
Описание: Курсы 1С, рекомендуемые для подготовки к экзаменам 1С:ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ и 1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ

Ссылка Зеркало

----------

Borometr1 (01.08.2013), max_vel (08.10.2013), Mollinka (31.07.2014), NataFFka (22.01.2014), NikAntonina (29.10.2013), Roman977 (11.07.2017), segen (26.11.2016), serson (24.03.2014), teembox (06.01.2017), ЕленаФедорова (22.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА (25.06.2013), ЧНЯ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Cool_vsi

а  ответов где нибудь можно достать для спец консультанта? а то ответы от 11 к 11.к не подходят =( готов даже книжку купить =(

----------


## Borometr1

Можно, Гилев очень хорошо объясняет и курсы не так дорого стоят. http://*************.рф/ут11-65кейсов/электронная-версия/

----------


## SpecUT

Решения по Специалисту УТ 11.1 Посмотреть можно тут. Если есть вопросы пишите.

----------


## jaap

EX_SK_UT8_B.jpg
Апну тему, может у кого есть новые билеты или может отсканить не затруднит?




> У кого есть БИЛЕТЫ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ по УТ 11.1 (11)НОВЫЕ плиз ссылку

----------


## bad_wag

http://programmist1s.ru/ekzamen-1s-s...orgovley-11-1/

----------


## budanila

> Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С-Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению по УТ 11.1
> 
> 
> 
> Формат: PDF 
> Актуальность: май-2013 
> Размер: 42 Мб 
> Описание: Курсы 1С, рекомендуемые для подготовки к экзаменам 1С:ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ и 1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ
> 
> Ссылка Зеркало


Ребят, повторите ссылки пожалуйста. Они не актуальны.

----------

